# Bilda von eur’n Orkz



## Ichweissnichts (23. September 2008)

Da es auch hier keinen Bilderthread gibt, starte ich einfach mal einen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mohna Contioz (25. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur zeit Lvl 16, hehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skarth (25. September 2008)

Hier kommt meine Edith hin.
Komm Edith, setz dich bis ich einen Screenshot meines SchwarzOrcs gemacht habe.


----------



## Ruffinity (26. September 2008)

So hier mein Digger  <3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nicht über die armor lachen das Lila ist gewollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  weil die schultern nen flipflop effect haben und ein rot brauner totenkopf durchs lila schimmert


----------



## Ruffinity (6. Oktober 2008)

Updait ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Oktober 2008)

Skarth schrieb:


> Hier kommt meine Edith hin.
> Komm Edith, setz dich bis ich einen Screenshot meines SchwarzOrcs gemacht habe.


Edith hat vom langen sitzen bestimmt schon Muskelschwund. Malste den Screenshot Pixel für Pixel oder was?


----------



## Carimba (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich hätte gern noch ein Pic von Ruffinity mit lvl 40!  Sieht mit 24 ja schon nice aus.


----------



## jeNoova (19. Oktober 2008)

Das hätte ich auch gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ethernos (27. Oktober 2008)

Lvl 12 im Moment

De_Helmgart

[attachment=5596:qaufmugga_jpg.jpg]


----------



## Grubby. (19. November 2008)

Hier is meiner




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnarlaz (31. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Noch) nichts besonderes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (31. Januar 2009)

haben die blackorks immer schon von anfang an so nen weißen mantel bzw. umhang??


----------



## Neradox (1. Februar 2009)

Gondi schrieb:


> haben die blackorks immer schon von anfang an so nen weißen mantel bzw. umhang??



Nein, Umhänge sind meinem Empfinden nach vor Level 17 eine Seltenheit.

Habe selber leider keinen Ork den ich hier zeigen könnte ^.^


----------



## Neil (8. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tu99 (8. März 2009)

@neil
was hast du für schultern?


----------



## Neil (8. März 2009)

Das ist das Invasor-Set (aus Altdorf)


----------



## Rogar (8. März 2009)

alter proll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## firehawk14 (6. Juli 2009)

So hier mal meiner



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## firehawk14 (26. Juli 2009)

Update



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/URL]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw der Name im Hintergrund ist nicht meiner


----------



## Perkone (31. Juli 2009)

Schwarzorks haben nach Chaosbarbis die geilsten Helme iwie.... Edith bleibt hier bis Abend hocken, dann mach ich ein Pic von meinem Spalta. Hab hier inner Arbeit kein WAR installiert x)

Edith: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (3. August 2009)

Blackorc Krushac, atm LV24, Mitglied des Warlord Clans, Carroburg
[attachment=8524:Krushac_054.jpg]


----------

